# Peach wood



## steelandsmoke (Mar 9, 2012)

Just bought some peach wood from Fruita. I will let you know the results.

My wife and I are hosting a having a BBQ soon and I would love suggestions on side items.  Right now I am going to smoke a Pork shoulder and about 3 or 4 racks of ribs. Also a bunch of ABT's.


----------



## jalan43 (Mar 9, 2012)

You are going to love it! I use it all the time. My local orchard cut down the old trees last year after planting new trees. I picked up two trailers of logs from them. The smoke taste is sweet. I like to mix it with hickory to do sausage and kielbasa. I only use peach by itself on chicken. When I do my pork butts I'll mix a 50/50 mix of cherry and peach. Your gonna love it. Jeff


----------



## mneeley490 (Mar 9, 2012)

I think peach is by far the sweetest smoke of any wood I've used. Almost too sweet for some applications, I think. I wouldn't use it on beef, for instance. But it is wonderful on chicken and ribs.


----------



## alelover (Mar 10, 2012)

Peach is great for cheese too.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Apr 6, 2012)

Yeah , be sure to post Q-view of the looks of it so other's can tell Peach from Shinola 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

Have fun and .....


----------



## ak1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Nice score! I love using peachwood. It has a really nice flavour.


----------

